# New Beetle Headliner removal - leaks



## 02 TDI Beetle Victim (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi All:
Need help. 02 New Beetle TDi w/sunroof. After rain, rear seats are wet, water residue shows it comes down the inside of the rear side windows, inside the bulkhead, and to the seats. I have tried clearing the drain tubes, but they seem very dry, so I am assuming I need to get into the roof to see what's going on.
Anyone know how to lower the rear half of the headliner to get in there? Anyone have a thread showing the process of headliner removal for a New Beetle? Any constructive advice, links, pics, etc. would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle Headliner removal - leaks (02 TDI Beetle Victim)*

headliner is really easy to take out of the new beetles, all you need to do is take all the handles/sunglass holder off, the sunroof dial cover pops off and then there are 2 screws holding the dial in. the rear view mirror just pops off too. all of the pillars are held on by snaps and come off easy with a simple pull.
now this is exactly for the beetle but it helped me to learn how to take the headliner out, if you have any questions let me know
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1312975


----------



## 02 TDI Beetle Victim (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle Headliner removal - leaks (02 TDI Beetle Victim)*

Results:
I didn't want to pull down the entire liner, so I decided to just try the rear part.
I started with the center piece just in front of the rear hatchway. I gently pried it loose by hand - no tools.
I then found I had to remove both seatbelt retainers by prying up the cover (bottom of pivot opens, top is hinged, and removing the bolt (17 mm hexhead). I also had to remove the folding handle in the liner over the passenger door (phillips head).
I then took down the rear side pillar cover (C Pillar?) . One phillips head screw at the top, and then gently pulling down the rest.
Also the B Pillar cover came off the same way after also removing the strap with a phillips head driver. I pulled the front side off and then pulled inward and upward, then rearward.
That was all I needed, so I didn't do any of the front. 
Turns out, the problem I had must have been the front passenger drain tube. Everything else looked fine. I used a string trimmer line that has wire in the middle, and plastic outside to feed through each drain. The only one that came up wet was the front, right. 
I then used some compressed air to blow it out. After three tries, I saw water running out of the rear of the corresponding wheel well. 
I tried removing the front cowl under the windshield, but after 6 years, the right wiper would not come off, and I didn't want to break anything by forcing it. Once we get some rain (or go to a car wash) we will see what happens!
Thanks to those who offered advice and help. Will post results after car wash!










_Modified by 02 TDI Beetle Victim at 2:25 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle Headliner removal - leaks (02 TDI Beetle Victim)*

You might have to use the wiper puller. Autozones have it. I used it with my 2000 gti a month ago after same thing happened, it didn't come out!!


----------



## 02 TDI Beetle Victim (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle Headliner removal - leaks (Good Old Car)*

Thanks. I think it's fixed FOR NOW!
I will definitely keep that in mind if/when this goes back to leaking.


----------

